# WTF is this? anyone seen these pics?



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

My friend just showed me this link.. http://deadspin.com/5059233/meet-the-man-who-felled-kimbo
:happy03: lol


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow. I can't say I am entirely too surprised. He seemed kind of goofy.

It's pretty funny, though. It probably will hurt Kimbo's pride even more when he finds out this dude is all fruity. lol.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea, I'm not surprised either. I'm sure he was loving being in the TUF house.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Man, and you guys gave Diego crap for taking a couple shirtless pics lol.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd hit it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Hilarious! This guy is so silly, I love it. I can't wait for EXC to try to market him lol


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL once again you guys love this but hated when Diego did far less than this lol, I just find it funny


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i never talked shit about diego, but if we're talking about the same pics, the diego ones are even funnier because diego seems to be taking himself so seriously. like, he's really TOUGH! in this pics  he reminded me of a little kid doing pro wrestling poses.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Man, he was just the perfect guy to knock Kimbo out.:thumb02:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

HexRei said:


> i never talked shit about diego, but if we're talking about the same pics, the diego ones are even funnier because diego seems to be taking himself so seriously. like, he's really TOUGH! in this pics  he reminded me of a little kid doing pro wrestling poses.



Sorry, I wasn't talking about you guys personally, but in general, he got so much crap for taking some gay looking pics with his friends, but Seth is basically doing every gay thing possible without getting x-rated lol, but people seem to like it


----------



## JeremiahJ (Feb 15, 2007)

i <3 teh man tongue threesome picture.

wait...no1!!!!!!111

if he's gay...oh well. he still won. and his myspace profile pic is of the knockout. hilarious.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

yeah thats hilarious. I hope some of Kimbo's boys see those. Thats great. The hype train ends with a gay-triple-kissing-pink highlight- karate guy. Man I love Seth Petrazelli


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

Here are a few more.





































:dunno:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

whats funny is that straight guys who pull that kinda crap usually get so much poon its ridiculous


----------



## JeremiahJ (Feb 15, 2007)

i'm lol'ing at that last set of pictures. showering with a penguin!!! lol. and the guy with the "OMG I'M GOING TO PUT MY TEETH IN HIS ASS" look...wow!

i'm gonna go take a shower now.


in bleach.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

ok this guy is a def. a full blown **** lmao


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow. lol!

Now I'm really wondering... Is he just screwin around or is he literally gay?

I wouldn't care if he was, I'm just curious now...

That would be funny as hell if Kimbo got knocked out by a real live homosexual. 

"A gay dude gave me my first black eye, dawg."

lol
:wink03:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> LOL once again you guys love this but hated when Diego did far less than this lol, I just find it funny


I think we find it funny cause he is the one that beat kimbo. lol


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Now after seeing all these pic, this guy might be gay.


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

Yes, he's homosexual.

No, he's not "trying to be funny" in the pictures.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

no, he's not gay. Stop spreading lies Kyle. Here's seth with his lady 










he just does a lot of goofy shit.


----------



## KnockedTFO! (Feb 4, 2007)

okay this is even more embarassing for Bimbo... he got knockedtfo! by a F A G


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

wow those photos...make him look gay but he is married i think ...oh well


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

It's quiet clear
Karate is queer

hehe not really it just rhymed, he's not gay, just an attention whore ;P


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh man, I love this guy.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

He might not be full on flame, but he's definitely walking on a tightrope in between the two. It's one thing to have a random picture taken that has questionable activities, but this thread already has a full photo album worth of evidence that's questionable. And as for the old-fashioned picture, that doesn't prove anything. That could be his sister for all we know.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Dude- he's MARRIED to that chick. And she aint bad lookin.










His wife's myspace:

http://www.myspace.com/lesliepetruzelli


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Hehehe, someone feels heterosexuality is more tenious than it is - speaking from their own situation perhaps ;P


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Uhhhhh, awkward...


----------



## StDrgn (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow. Thats really him?


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

Yup. He's a penis gobbler.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

No he's not. He's married. 










His wife's myspace:

http://www.myspace.com/lesliepetruzelli

I posted this earlier but I guess some people aren't reading that far into the thread.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

So, just for kicks I myspace'd seth and here is what went down. This was before I found his wife's myspace via Sherdog:



> i am 100% not gay! i have a wife!! u can quote me!
> -seth petruzelli
> ----------------- Original Message -----------------
> From: HexRei
> ...


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

HexRei said:


> So, just for kicks I myspace'd seth and here is what went down. This was before I found his wife's myspace via Sherdog:


Thats hilarious man I tried to rep you but it said i must spread it around. Seth is defending his sexuality to mmaforum now, apparently we are more important to the mma world than i thought lol. He isnt gay he is just a freaking goof ball. Once again, the perfect guy to beat Kimbo Slice.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

kamikaze145 said:


> Thats hilarious man I tried to rep you but it said i must spread it around. Seth is defending his sexuality to mmaforum now, *apparently we are more important to the mma world than i thought* lol. He isnt gay he is just a freaking goof ball. Once again, the perfect guy to beat Kimbo Slice.


Hmm...where do we stand in the MMA forum world?


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Dude seriously put a warning next time before you just give us a link like that. Disgusting.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Okay.

So he dresses like a gay man going to a rave, likes bubble baths, has three ways with dudes and his pinkey finger dwarfs his penis...

Anyone know Kimbos e-mail address?


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry bout no prior warninglol.


xeberus said:


> Okay.
> 
> So he dresses like a gay man going to a rave, likes bubble baths, has three ways with dudes and his pinkey finger dwarfs his penis...
> 
> Anyone know Kimbos e-mail address?


Yeah its [email protected]


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

OH MY GOD......:confused02::dunno:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Man....Kimbo lost to THAT guy??? 
AWESOME


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

he is just goofing around


----------



## JoePlay (Oct 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> His wife's myspace:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/lesliepetruzelli


I like the message next to her avatar:

"Yes my husband is the one that KNOCKED KIMBO the f*ck out!!!!! LOL!!!"

haha awesome


----------



## Dana White (Mar 12, 2007)

Maybe Elite XC told Seth that if he won, he could lick Kimbo's big harry nads.:dunno: 

Think of Kimbo's big azz beard, and now think of a big black nut-sack with that same beard on it. 

Talk about motivation! 


Seriously, I am disturbed by all of those pictures. That boy aint' right.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok now that I know he's not really gay this loss don't even seem that bad. Kimbo dodged a bullet on this one, it could have been much worse hahah


----------

